# A.c. bowness bottling works cranbrook b.c.



## ronrom (Sep 29, 2019)

I havent been able to find any information about this bottle


----------



## ronrom (Sep 29, 2019)

Not sure how to add a pic eather


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Sep 29, 2019)

Welcome to the site. You'll see a menu above the box when you are typing a comment. "Insert image" is the third one over from the left. That's how you upload a photo.


----------



## ronrom (Sep 30, 2019)

Still dont see any buttons at all geez this site isnt user friendly is it!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Sep 30, 2019)

Perhaps it depends on the user then.


----------



## ronrom (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm on a android if that helps ?


----------



## ronrom (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm on a android if that makes a difference


----------



## RCO (Sep 30, 2019)

I've seen a fair number of Canadian bottles and haven't seen any from Cranbrook BC , however is some other posters from BC or who might be more familiar with it 

a picture would definitely help too , is it embossed ? painted label , bottling works were usually older bottles so I'd assume embossed


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 30, 2019)

I've definitely heard of A.C. Bowness, I can't remember exactly what bottles I've seen from them but I'm pretty sure it was either an embossed or ACL mid-century bottle.  I just looked them up and it turns out they also have a seltzer siphon, so they may go back further than I thought they did.  I'd be curious to know what your bottle is!

Also, I just checked out the mobile version of this site and I can't for the life of me figure out how to post pictures.  It doesn't seem to be an available option.  No idea what that's about.  One thing you might try is scrolling down to the bottom of the site and clicking "Full Site."  The full site should still work on mobile, it'll just be clunky to use.


----------



## ronrom (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks that's solid advise I'll try and post the pic


----------



## ronrom (Oct 4, 2019)

So I tried the full site mode on mobile and still no go. I was hoping u could try aswell and see if u have more luck and if no who so I tell about this problem ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 5, 2019)

So I did some looking into it, and it seems that the site runs on such outdated software that it just isn't possible to post images from mobile.  There isn't really anyone you can tell about the problem because to deal with it the site owners would have to find a completely new software to host the site.  If you don't have access to a desktop computer, I can PM you my email address and then I can post the photos for you if you send them to me.


----------



## ronrom (Oct 8, 2019)

Lol wow well thank u very much for looking into that for me and I'll deffinatly send ya the picture of the bottle and some others u might have some info on


----------



## tsims (Oct 30, 2022)

ronrom said:


> I havent been able to find any information about this bottle


----------



## tsims (Oct 30, 2022)

Is this the bottle you are talking about? I just came in to possession of this one and have never run across it before.


----------



## willong (Oct 30, 2022)

ronrom said:


> Not sure how to add a pic eather


I barely use android, but if cut and paste operation works therein like it does in Windows you could simply try copying a photo file and then paste in your message. From a laptop, I almost always *ctrl c* then *ctrl v* to insert photos or other graphics into messages that I post to this forum. I don't recall ever using "Insert image" here.


----------

